# Trailer size



## tresshiver (Apr 5, 2013)

Looking to get a trailer wht size width of a trailer will a brute fit on sideways? Would 6ft be wide enough?


----------



## preppypyro (Mar 20, 2013)

Sure, just have to jimmy it a little to fit them sideways on a narrow trailer.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

You really need a 7' wide unless you want to modify the trailer.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

6ft would be cutting it REAL close but i have a 16ft x 7ft trailer and can fit 4 wheelers comfortably sideways.


----------



## wfocf (Mar 8, 2012)

i have a 6x10 an i cant get mine sideways dont like much being able to


----------



## tresshiver (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't seem to find any trailer 7ft wide found some 6.5


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

U need a 7ft at least. I have. 7x12 trailer. Load buddy's grizzly sideways and usually run my brute straight up on it. Can fit the brute sideways also but it takes two people to wiggle it around. Gonna add a side ramp to make it easier.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got a 7x12 with a side ramp. Got it at tractor supply. The Brute barely fits sideways.


----------



## tresshiver (Apr 5, 2013)

Gonna get a 6x10 found a good deal on one and don't have much money for a bigger one. Just gonna run on in the bed and one on the trailer


----------

